# 42DD "Stealth" catch can going in



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So I finally had a day off to go buy my fittings so I could get this can installed. Can't wait to ditch my crap-ass vent to atmosphere.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> So I finally had a day off to go buy my fittings so I could get this can installed. Can't wait to ditch my crap-ass vent to atmosphere.


:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What kind of issues did you have with the atmosphere vented one?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I feel like this might be too restrictive? You're reducing two ~20mm ports to a single 1/2" NPT port - or that's what it looks like.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I feel like this might be too restrictive? You're reducing two ~20mm ports to a single 1/2" NPT port - or that's what it looks like.


Agreed.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I feel like this might be too restrictive? You're reducing two ~20mm ports to a single 1/2" NPT port - or that's what it looks like.





20v master said:


> Agreed.


I originally thought the same thing. But how would I have been able to go with larger diameter with the ports I had to work with? The breather adapters from IE are only one size..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What kind of issues did you have with the atmosphere vented one?


Just the smell, and less vac. The extra vac pulling vapors from the crank feels pretty good. Feels a little better/smoother at idle.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Oil with an octane rating of less than 40 mixing in the combustion chamber. :thumbdown:

I like the smell of lubromolly in the morning. :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just the smell, and less vac. The extra vac pulling vapors from the crank feels pretty good. Feels a little better/smoother at idle.


Vacuum in the crankcase will actually "pull" the rings out slightly, resulting in less blowby and more compression. It's on a very small scale, but every little bit helps.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Vacuum in the crankcase will actually "pull" the rings out slightly, resulting in less blowby and more compression. It's on a very small scale, but every little bit helps.


Yeah, it feels nice. I feel like I'm getting closer to this thing FINALLY running right.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, it feels nice. I feel like I'm getting closer to this thing FINALLY running right.


Don't worry, then you'll start the E85 tuning and screw it all up. :laugh: J/K, I'm sure Max and others will make that part easy. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Don't worry, then you'll start the E85 tuning and screw it all up. :laugh: J/K, I'm sure Max and others will make that part easy. :thumbup:


Lol, assho|e! Nah, I'm not gonna worry too much about it. I've got Gonzo working on his stageIII file for me. Once we get it dialed, the E85 tune is easy. I've just had a hell of a time finding an actuator that doesn't suck donkey balls. Not a fun install. I managed to get it done in about an hour yesterday.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys sorry if this is a silly question but is the catch can change only neccasary for heavily modded tts?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jaxtt said:


> Hey guys sorry if this is a silly question but is the catch can change only neccasary for heavily modded tts?


No, there's benefit wether stock or modded. Your just removing oil and water vapors by catching them in the can, rather than recirculating back into your intake. The PCV system that comes from the factory is known to be a leaking pig


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Warranty. I'll have to look for a DYI on this as I'd like to try to anticipate any known problems. Well at least thats the hope. :beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

pix of yours installed warranty225:sly:

here is mine!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> pix of yours installed warranty225:sly:
> 
> here is mine!


Yes, I didn't post an installed pic. My bad.. I guess I got sidetracked by the fact that the WG wasn't closing. Since I left the strut bar off, I guess it wasn't pic worthy. I'll have things rapped up shortly and take some pics.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally got things together enough to take some pics. I also mounted a forge UNOS under the strut bar. 



















That intake manifold is SCREAMING to be cleaned or polished.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

What happen with the EBC? You are in need of writing a full update on the progress of your TT!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> What happen with the EBC? You are in need of writing a full update on the progress of your TT!


I couldn't get control of the boost with the TruBoost or the N75. I bought a gently used UNOS (manual) to see if that worked. It did..! I started out with the weak spring and couldn't get boost passed 15-16psi. I swapped out for the stiffer spring, now it's starting to come back to life. Boost feels good again. Time to start getting dialed for E85:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> I bought a gently used UNOS (manual) to see if that worked. It did..! I started out with the weak spring and couldn't get boost passed 15-16psi. I swapped out for the stiffer spring, now it's starting to come back to life. Boost feels good again. Time to start getting dialed for E85:laugh:


I had a feeling and that's why I told you when we chatted to go with an MBC! 

The N75 is a certified diva and is not happy when asked to control more pressure than it's designed to do. The EBCs can be very difficult to dial in and prove challenging at times, the good ol MBC with a stiff enough spring will control pressure without fail, and do so simply, reliably and consistently. What made me adopt them with all my turbo builds is the ease of diagnostic and repair if needed (two lines, one O-ring, a ball, and a spring). No electronics, ECU inputs, or complex PID logic. Glad things are moving in the right direction for you Eric! :thumbup:

(Did you fix the wastegate door bushing that was loose and moving?)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I had a feeling and that's why I told you when we chatted to go with an MBC!
> 
> The N75 is a certified diva and is not happy when asked to control more pressure than it's designed to do. The EBCs can be very difficult to dial in and prove challenging at times, the good ol MBC with a stiff enough spring will control pressure without fail, and do so simply, reliably and consistently. What made me adopt them with all my turbo builds is the ease of diagnostic and repair if needed (two lines, one O-ring, a ball, and a spring). No electronics, ECU inputs, or complex PID logic. Glad things are moving in the right direction for you Eric! :thumbup:
> 
> (Did you fix the wastegate door bushing that was loose and moving?)


Thanks Max.
And no, we haven't tried spot welding the bushing yet. When I was in there last I clearances the door from the castings little with my dremel. Next step is to go in there one more time, line up the for in the right spot, then spot weld that bastard in place. HOPEFULLY it's smooth sailing from here. Nice too be back into boost again. Even if its not as health as it should be.


----------

